# New Oliver pictures!



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

We've been back in Michigan for a month and I haven't taken any pictures of Oliver. Maryam reminded me last week that I need new photos! It snowed last night and Ollie loves the snow....I took a few this afternoon and thought I'd share.

I think his coat is growing back nicely. For those of you who don't remember, Ollie is my allergy baby...he scratched most of his fur off a few months ago. Of course he's just beginning to blow coat, so now it's going to be mess for awhile!

I wish I could get some of the action shots when he is acting crazy in the snow, but alas, my camera just can't capture anything but a blur. :~( (getting a new one soon!)


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw, Oliver is ADORABLE!!! I love the pics in the snow  Looks like he's straight out of a magazine  He's one beautiful boy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie. Thos shots are great -- and crystal clear.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

CUTE! CUTE! CUTE!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I love his face - what a cutie.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just love his coloring! He is so handsome. Thanks for getting some updated pictures for us. It is so fun to look at all of these cuties!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Shelly, love the crystal clear pics of your adorable Oliver! I'm glad I've been pushy, it was SO worth it. His hair really looks nice and healthy. His face looks like it's originally black but he dipped it in the snow, hehe.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

His markings are so "fun"! What a cutie and I'm so happy that his coat is growing back out! My lab is our allergy dog.....what a frustrating illness!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is so cute. His markings are so unusual. Most of the b/w dogs we see have black faces, but his is white. Tooooo cute!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness what a cute guy! I love his markings! Those big splotches of black on his back are neat!He reminds me of a chocolate dip cone from the Dairy Queen! I noticed too he is so stain free on his face! How do you do that? My guy is a muzzle stain mess!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Shelly he is adorable!!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

OMG! He looks like a sweet, huggy panda bear!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you so much, everyone. I'll try to take more. I can't wait to get a new camera.

Judy, I can sure empathize with you and your poor allergy lab. It IS such a frustrating illness. Thank goodness that Ollie responds so well to the antihistimine. 

Maryam, I'm so glad you reminded me to take pictures too. I keep meaning to, but days keep going by without any photos...sometimes I need a kick in the bum!

Michele, we really love his white face too. I keep looking for other pictures of white faced b/w havs, but there aren't very many. I like being able to see his eyes contrast against the white, except, like Julie mentioned....keeping that white face clean is a challenge.

Julie, I don't do much, except wash his face every day. It's really not that clean, he gets ucky eye junk in the corners of his eyes. His tear staining is getting better, though, and I'm not sure why. Maybe he is doing better on the duck and potato food. Quincy is adorable and his muzzle never looks a mess in the photos I've seen!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

His markings are striking! What a doll.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Shelly, I agree with Judy. Ollie's markings are FUN! I could look at him all day and try and figure out where one color goes off to, leading into the next one. He's a beautiful Hav and I'm so happy his hair is coming back in. 

Great photos!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Shelly, he has just the cutest face. I LOVE looking at your avatar and your photos of Ollie. Can I have him??


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:biggrin1: I can tell you something else fun about his markings....when he is belly up every single thing is white.....except a black mark, well....you know where! His behind is the same way except reverse....all black like a pair of little pants, except right on the important bit...white like a bullseye. Cracks me up! :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> Shelly, he has just the cutest face. I LOVE looking at your avatar and your photos of Ollie. Can I have him??


I'm sure Ollie would LOVE to go home with you...he'd be smitten with beautiful Sedona!
Too bad, I couldn't part with him. Wanna send Sedona here so they can live happily ever after together?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He is gorgeous! He is growing his fur back really nice!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Shelly - That is one cute furbaby. His markings are so unique. What a puss! When he gets tired of the snow he'll just have to come live with me and Lola in sunny California!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Moko said:


> OMG! He looks like a sweet, huggy panda bear!


*Exactly* what I was going to say! :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Can I come too, Anne? I miss California already! Oliver loved California too. So many dog friendly places to go and walk and meet people. Wouldn't Ollie and Lola look cute together?

Marie, did you make Sissy's poncho in your avatar? It's so adorable!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww, he is way to cute and his coat is growing in so nicely. What an adorable panda bear he is!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Very cute! nice pics.

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I need a picture of the bulls eye - that just sounds way too cute. ound:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oliver is very cute...thanks for the pictures


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Ollie is just too cute! I love it.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

He is such a cute boy! I agree, he does look like a huggable panda bear!:biggrin1:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

He is beautiful. You should post these pictures in the calendar thread.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Shelly, I just saw this thread! I absolutely love Ollie's cute white face!!! I can't wait to have a play date (forget the dogs playing together, I want to play with Ollie!!!)


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a face! So handsome


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Shelly, Ollie is so cute. I just adore your signature and avatar. Great pictures!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Ollie is SO cute! I love the coloring on his legs, one black, one white. He's is just precious! You take amazing pictures too, I wish mine came out that clear.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oliver is a real cutie pie!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

What beautiful pictures! I like the second one, he looks so sweet and innocent.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh shoot. I missed the rest of the replies! :doh: Thanks, guys! 
Jill I'm anxious to have a playdate too. I want to play with Tess and Cody! (Cody can still come even if he is "just" a Coton!) 

I got a new camera yesterday. I'm still trying to figure out all the functions. Here are my first efforts:



















Ok...now that you can see his eyes really close up...I have a question:

He has these little black areas around the rims of his eyes and the rest of the rims are pink. More and more of the rim seems to be slowly turning black. I'm hoping eventually both eyes will be entirely rimmed in black because the partial black gives his eyes sort of an uneven appearance. Has anyone else seen this happen? Just wondering....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos!! Congratulations on the new camera What camera did you get?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

It's a Canon PowerShot SD750 Digital Elph. It's actually just the newer version of my old camera (my third Elph now!) 

If anyone is in the market, Sharper Image has declared bankruptcy and is closing about 50% of their stores. The stores that are closing are having clearance prices...I got this camera for $160...a pretty good price, I think! I'll let you know how it is working out as I get a little more experience with it.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Shelly, I can't answer your eye rim question, but I LOVE the new shots! What a SWEET face...


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Maryam. Sometimes Ollie is just wild, playing and growling and running...today he was kind of quiet and curious. He was looking at the camera so carefully, like "hmmmm, what is that thing you have, Mommy?" Sort of a rare mood for him! 

I'm really curious about the eye rim thing....hope someone has an answer.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know about the eye rim, but what a cutie!!! I like the little black streak in that pure white face.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh I love that black streak on his nose! What a cutie! I do think that the black rims will grow more if they have been lately, but it's just a guess.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

That black streak on his nose is so funny...it just sort of grew and grew! I was so surprised when it showed up.  I guess I'll just have to wait and see if his "eyeliner" evens out. 

I'll post more pics soon...I didn't have much time today to figure out all the functions of this new camera...plus it rained a lot today, so not much outside play time for pics.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Shelly - that boy is just adorable...hugable...snatchable! It's funny, when I was a kid - in the '50s - my sister had a stuffed animal that I envied. It was a black and white dog and when I see Ollie, he looks just like that toy. His hair being kinda wild in the new pics makes him look even more like that toy. But neither my sister or I can remember what she called him. I think I will remember him as Ollie!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I also have to say that that is one CLEAN face, too. I am so glad Lola's face is black and silver, because the white would be very messy in my house. How ever do you keep Ollie so clean in the beard and eyes?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Redorr said:


> I also have to say that that is one CLEAN face, too. I am so glad Lola's face is black and silver, because the white would be very messy in my house. How ever do you keep Ollie so clean in the beard and eyes?


You know, I don't really do much of anything, except clean his eyes on most days. His beard stays pretty clean on it's own. He drinks from one of the water bottles and I think that helps a lot, although my chihuahua still uses a bowl and Ollie doesn't hesitate to slurp hers up either.

Speaking of looking like a toy (he does, doesn't he?), I thought he looked just like the dog on the Hallmark toy this past Christmas! I'll paste it below:
















See??? Spittin' image!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, he's much cuter than the toy! I love the Blingee picture!!! I'd have a really tough time disciplining that pup with that sweet little face looking at me!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> I'd have a really tough time disciplining that pup with that sweet little face looking at me!


I'm glad it's not just me....I can't stay mad at him! Good thing he's so eager to please, that I don't really have to....usually.  He looks so little in that blingee....I can't believe how much he has grown since then!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww, sweet Ollie...


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Ollie's sending sympathetic puppy kisses to Pablo...Ollie struggled after his neuter too...he remembers how tough it was! In two weeks, he was completely back to normal,though, and even though it sounds like a long time, it went pretty fast.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

yup, it's official...ollie is stinking adorable!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aw, thanks. That's a big complement coming from adorable Posh's uber cool mom.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I dont' think I can stand more pics of Ollie. He's TOOOOOOOO cute and I get sucked into those amazing eyes of his every time I see his pic!! Gorgeous boy.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelly,

I would have a really tough time being mad at that face!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Shelly, Ollie is soooo cute! He looks like a black and white ice cream sundae! I want to gobble him up!! Great pictures!!!


----------

